# ABS pump constantly active... please help..



## icu___ (Jun 2, 2011)

So a couple of days ago a strange phenomenon took place: The ABS motor (pump) started working constantly! No matter if the car was moving, braking or standing still - the terrible grinding noise was going on and on. It turned out the only way to stop the pump and preventing any possible damage to the motor was to unplug the little fuse (Nr. 9) responsible for ABS brakes.

The curious part is that just a day later there was absolutely no sign of trouble. However, there was a fault code saved in the memory of the controller: 01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64). I cleared the fault code and everything was just dandy... for about a day. Just when I thought I might have gotten away with it, the pump started grinding gain.

My question: How can I tell if the pump is faulty or the controller is malfunctioning? I have found out that cold joints where the pump connector is soldered to the base plate are not unheard of (see pic). 










If this is the problem, I may be able to repair it myself, however I must know if the pump or the controller is faulty.

The 'subject of investigation' is a jetta mk4 ABS/ASR module.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

98% sure its the control module ... if the pump is working, it most likely is not the pump.
They have some super high durability.


----------



## icu___ (Jun 2, 2011)

Agreed. And yet, what might be causing the pump to be constantly working... If the control module is defective, in 90% of the cases it is the 'cold joints' where the pump motor plug is soldered to the base plate. However, it is not possible that the the connection to the pump is broken and at the same time it is constantly grinding :banghead:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

icu___ said:


> Agreed. And yet, what might be causing the pump to be constantly working... If the control module is defective, in 90% of the cases it is the 'cold joints' where the pump motor plug is soldered to the base plate. However, it is not possible that the the connection to the pump is broken and at the same time it is constantly grinding :banghead:


HAHA I would think its short circuit, since you've taken it apart already you've probably noticed the pump connections directly to the circuit board. Sorry bro.


----------



## dgirouard39 (Dec 11, 2009)

not to sound like a noob but please show me where you found that circuit


----------

